# miserable with ibs



## Fedupoldlady (Mar 11, 2015)

I have IBS with both c n d, I think I have had it since birth. I was diagnosed not till I was in my 30's. I was in misery and hadx to go to the hospital and that's what I have been doing when I get an attack. Most of the time I was at work, my boss thought that I was faking it. It comes and goes cramps pain nause and not eating. Afraid to eat anything, my husband gets mad because that's one thing he loves to do go out and eat. Makes me tired and when I walk my gut hurts. I spend this Christmas in the hospital for five days and never got a diagnosis, didn't eat for three days hooked up to an IV.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been through all of that so many times, can't even begin to count. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.

You didn't ask a question, so I'm assuming that you came here to vent a little. I doubt that there's a single person on this board who hasn't been through it to at least some degree.

I'm sorry for what you're going through Fed. It's so bad and so many people just don't get it.


----------



## vjsingh8888 (Mar 23, 2015)

Worst thing about IBS is people are not aware of it. Majority of the people think that we are faking it. I have that similar problem number of times in my life.


----------

